
Craftsman, Craftswoman, Craftsperson - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2018/05/02/Craftsman-Craftswoman-Craftsperson.html
======
cmcginty
For a language that assigns gender to articles (e.g. German) what do you do
when you want to be more inclusive?

------
walshemj
Not sure this is going to help any professional in the industry to start
calling us by a lower status and lower paid term irrespective of the gendered
version used Engineer or technician are not gendered.

------
erkose
Prepare for the AI revolution: Crafter.

